# 

## meczesiu

Witam, 
w listopadzie zamontowałem instalację, od tego momentu wyprodukowałem ok 330 kWh
Dzisiaj dostałem fakturę z taurona z prognozą do końca czerwca i łącznie do zapłaty 640 zł (wcześniej płaciłam podobną kwotę i nie miałem fotowoltaiki)
Zbaczcie jaką mam prognozę bo czegoś nie rozumiem. 

mimo tego, że w tym roku wyprodukowałem już prawie 200kWh mam prognozę produkcji na poziomie kilkunastu kWh na miesiąc.

----------


## miecio 301

Takie prognozy jeżeli uważasz że za wysokie to możesz zmniejszyć i to telefonicznie
Jeżeli masz PV od listopada to do rozliczenia w grudniu pewnie nic wielkiego nie wprowadziłeś a prognozy biorą z rozliczenia wcześniejszego, to ile wyprodukowano to licznik nie zlicza ważne ile wysłałeś

----------


## bobrow

Ja w Turonie przeszedłem na rozliczenie miesięczne- żadnych prognoz , faktura tylko zużycie minus produkcja...
I po temacie rozliczeń...

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też. Fakturka z miesiąca na miesiąc coraz mniejsza, w marcu się pewnie wyzeruje

----------


## meczesiu

Na infolinii powiedziano mi , że to "Częsty błąd u postumentów ponieważ system to wylicza" 
Przez telefon załatwiłem tak, że do czerwca będę miał tylko prognozy za opłaty stałe

----------


## LDP05

> Witam, 
> w listopadzie zamontowałem instalację, od tego momentu wyprodukowałem ok 330 kWh
> Dzisiaj dostałem fakturę z taurona z prognozą do końca czerwca i łącznie do zapłaty 640 zł (wcześniej płaciłam podobną kwotę i nie miałem fotowoltaiki)
> Zbaczcie jaką mam prognozę bo czegoś nie rozumiem. 
> 
> mimo tego, że w tym roku wyprodukowałem już prawie 200kWh mam prognozę produkcji na poziomie kilkunastu kWh na miesiąc.


Pierwsza fv prognozowana w turonie tak ma, że nie uwzględnia możliwej do osiągnięcia produkcji bo po prostu nie mają historii. Ja włączyłem instalację w lipcu, mimo to prognoza był niekorzystna ponieważ przyjęli produkcję z 5 mieś jako całoroczną. Dopiero po dwóch reklamacjach udało się to sprowadzić do poziomu akceptowalnego. W reklamacji  przedstawiłem dane o instalacji o mocy max, pomniejszyłem do 20% jako konsumpcja bezpośrednia i poprosiłem o nową prognozę. Inne rozwiązanie to poczekać do maja, czerwca i wykonać podobny ruch. Wtedy będziesz miał lepsze dane a tylko dwa najgorsze miesiące. 
Po pełnym roku się wyrówna, ja na 2020 dostałem zwrot i cały rok mam już zapłacony abonament.

----------


## vr5

> Witam, 
> w listopadzie zamontowałem instalację, od tego momentu wyprodukowałem ok 330 kWh
> Dzisiaj dostałem fakturę z taurona z prognozą do końca czerwca i łącznie do zapłaty 640 zł (wcześniej płaciłam podobną kwotę i nie miałem fotowoltaiki)
> Zbaczcie jaką mam prognozę bo czegoś nie rozumiem. 
> 
> mimo tego, że w tym roku wyprodukowałem już prawie 200kWh mam prognozę produkcji na poziomie kilkunastu kWh na miesiąc.


Tauron nie robi żadnych problemów w przypadku wystąpienia o korektę prognoz.
Warunkiem uznania w całości reklamacji jest złożenie jej przed terminem płatności! Jak się spóźnisz z reklamacją, to co najwyżej będziesz musiał zapłacić wg wyliczeń (liczy to program) tylko za te, których termin już upłynął.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Tauron nie robi żadnych problemów w przypadku wystąpienia o korektę prognoz.
> Warunkiem uznania w całości reklamacji jest złożenie jej przed terminem płatności! Jak się spóźnisz z reklamacją, to co najwyżej będziesz musiał zapłacić wg wyliczeń (liczy to program) tylko za te, których termin już upłynął.


Dobrze gadasz wódki mu polać

----------


## Omega_WS

Czyli jak uruchomiłem instalację 7 kwietnia to mam się spodziewać faktur prognozowanych na pół roku skoro wcześniej tak miałem ? Dobrze rozumiem ? Bo na razie nic nie przysłali.

----------


## vr5

> Czyli jak uruchomiłem instalację 7 kwietnia to mam się spodziewać faktur prognozowanych na pół roku skoro wcześniej tak miałem ? Dobrze rozumiem ? Bo na razie nic nie przysłali.


W Tauronie półroczne są po odczycie na 30 czerwca i na 31 grudnia. Jest to dla nich najkorzystniejsze, bo stosują dla taryf z grupy G12 rozliczenie proporcjonalne.

Dla rozliczeń co 6 miesięcy i raz w roku zawsze są prognozy. Jak pisałem, jeśli wychodzą zawyżone - nie ma problemu z ich skorygowaniem.

Jeśli brakuje własnej energii z PV  to w grupach z G12 może jednak warto wybrać  rozliczenie co miesiąc, a jak starcza to raz na rok. 
Przy 12 rozliczeniach jest trochę wyższa opłata stała, ale "do przełknięcia". Po jednym roku od podłączenia mikroinstalacji wyciąga się wnioski analizując swoje zużycie EE i dobiera grupę taryfową oraz cykl rozliczeń jak komu najlepiej pasuje.

Zasada jest taka, że nie częściej jak raz na rok można zmieniać Umowę.

----------


## Omega_WS

Ok. Dostałem trzy prognozowane faktury do końca czerwca.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Dla rozliczeń co 6 miesięcy i raz w roku zawsze są prognozy. Jak pisałem, jeśli wychodzą zawyżone - nie ma problemu z ich skorygowaniem.


Niestety tak jest również w Enei.
Nie wiem dlaczego i nie potrafię tego od nich wyciągnąć...
Do tej pory spisywano licznik co 2 miesiące, faktura i zapłata.
W przypadku prosumenta "niedasie"...




> Jeśli brakuje własnej energii z PV  to w grupach z G12 może jednak warto wybrać  rozliczenie co miesiąc, a jak starcza to raz na rok. 
> Przy 12 rozliczeniach jest trochę wyższa opłata stała, ale "do przełknięcia".


Skoro są wyższe opłaty stało, to co jest na plus?

----------


## vr5

> Ok. Dostałem trzy prognozowane faktury do końca czerwca.


Prześledź  uważnie - może pierwsza to nie prognoza, lecz rozliczenie (bilans) za energię pobraną przed podłączeniem  P.V. Następne dwie - prognoza.

Jaką masz grupę taryfową - G11, czy G12?

----------


## vr5

> Skoro są wyższe opłaty stało, to co jest na plus?


Ta firma ma inny sposób rozliczania Prosumentów - rozliczanie *proporcjonalne* dla grup taryfowych z serii G12. To powoduje, że warto przeanalizować jaki okres rozliczeniowy dla danego klienta jest najkorzystniejszy.

----------


## Omega_WS

> Prześledź  uważnie - może pierwsza to nie prognoza, lecz rozliczenie (bilans) za energię pobraną przed podłączeniem  P.V. Następne dwie - prognoza.
> 
> Jaką masz grupę taryfową - G11, czy G12?


Trzy prognozowane. Na 80, 30 i 60zł. Rozliczenie miałem zaraz po wymianie licznika i mam jeszcze nadpłatę 20zł na starym numerze płatnika. Taryfa G11.

----------


## vr5

> Trzy prognozowane. Na 80, 30 i 60zł. Rozliczenie miałem zaraz po wymianie licznika i mam jeszcze nadpłatę 20zł na starym numerze płatnika. Taryfa G11.


G11 - to nie ma rozliczenia proporcjonalnego. Jedynie wchodzi w grę  (strata) rozliczenie energii oddanej do sieci w systemie 3- fazowym z pewną stratą. Jak liczą posiadacze PV 3- fazowej straty w skali roku z tytułu metody algebraicznej są rządu 50 złotych. Tak rozlicza większość sprzedawców. PGE jest wyjątkiem i rozlicza w czasie rzeczywistym (metodą wektorową).

----------


## Omega_WS

Jeszcze pytanie. Czy kiedyś będę mógł zarejestrować się w Tauron eLicznik ? Znajomy sobie podgląda na bieżąco a ja dostaję komunikat przy próbie rejestracji:

Przepraszamy, rejestracja do systemu TAURON eLicznik nie jest możliwa. W Twoim domu, firmie (lub garażu) nie został zainstalowany licznik energii do zdalnego odczytu lub podane dane są błędne.

----------


## vr5

> Jeszcze pytanie. Czy kiedyś będę mógł zarejestrować się w Tauron eLicznik ? Znajomy sobie podgląda na bieżąco a ja dostaję komunikat przy próbie rejestracji:
> 
> Przepraszamy, rejestracja do systemu TAURON eLicznik nie jest możliwa. W Twoim domu, firmie (lub garażu) nie został zainstalowany licznik energii do zdalnego odczytu lub podane dane są błędne.


W Tauronie zmienia się numer Klienta wraz z z tym, że stajemy się Prosumentem. Jeśli dostałeś licznik ze zdalnym odczytem (a pewnie taki wstawili) to trzeba zarejestrować się od nowa, czyli podać pesel nr klienta (w 2018 roku zaczynający się od "3"). Jeśli system "przyjmie" te dane, to jedną z opcji jest możliwość zdalnego odczytu.

----------


## miecio 301

> Jeszcze pytanie. Czy kiedyś będę mógł zarejestrować się w Tauron eLicznik ? Znajomy sobie podgląda na bieżąco a ja dostaję komunikat przy próbie rejestracji:
> 
> Przepraszamy, rejestracja do systemu TAURON eLicznik nie jest możliwa. W Twoim domu, firmie (lub garażu) nie został zainstalowany licznik energii do zdalnego odczytu lub podane dane są błędne.


Na pewno podgląd będzie, od momentu wymiany licznika to z reguły powyżej 60  trzeba odczekać, ktoś tam pisał że dużo wcześniej, a ktoś że i więcej

----------


## Omega_WS

Już jest postęp, bo mogłem się zalogować do elicznika i dodać punkt poboru z nowym numerem płatnika i m go nie odrzuciło. Więc może niedługo będą odczyty.

----------


## Omega_WS

Dostałem dzisiaj faktury prognozowane do konca roku po 150zł. I nie wiem czy zmieniać rozliczenie na co miesięczne czy czekać na kolejne prognozy od nowego roku czy będą coraz mniejsze. A jeśli zostanę na prognozach to co z nadwyżką energii ? Kiedy oni to uwzględnią ? Czy po prostu najlepiej przejść na miesięczne i problem z głowy ?

----------


## miecio 301

miesięczne  wychodzi najdrożej, w Tauronie spokojnie te prognozy możesz zmniejszyć do opłat stałych, teraz masz pewnie półroczne? i jeżeli produkcja pokryje albo prawie zaspokoi  zapotrzebowanie to nie ma sensu zmieniać  na miesięczne

----------


## vr5

> Dostałem dzisiaj faktury prognozowane do konca roku po 150zł. I nie wiem czy zmieniać rozliczenie na co miesięczne czy czekać na kolejne prognozy od nowego roku czy będą coraz mniejsze. A jeśli zostanę na prognozach to co z nadwyżką energii ? Kiedy oni to uwzględnią ? Czy po prostu najlepiej przejść na miesięczne i problem z głowy ?


Jeśli będziesz miał wystarczającą produkcję możesz zmienić na roczne. Ale z reguły warto przejść z G11 na G12, lub G12W. 
Fakt, że nie rozliczają tego jak należy (rozliczenie proporcjonalne), ale prawie zawsze są oszczędności w stosunku do G11..

----------


## vr5

Dzisiaj przyszła z Tauronu faktura z prognozami na cały 2021 rok.

Wygląda wesoło, może nawet bardzo wesoło i tak:
1. Jest nadwyżka w "magazynie" z ubiegłego roku większa o 10 % w stosunku do 2019 r (nieco ponad 0,5 MWh). To szara rzeczywistość i zwykła matematyka, nic nie mająca wspólnego z prognozami..
2. Są "wesołe" prognozy produkcji całkowicie oderwane od rzeczywistości, czyli faktycznie oddanej energii w ubiegłym roku oraz  z poprzednich lat:
- produkcja oddana do sieci wg tej pesymistycznej (może dla Firmy optymistyczna) prognozy szacowana jest na mniej niż *300 kWh* (za całe 12 miesięcy). W ubiegłym roku oddałem do "magazynu" więcej niż *3000 kWh*.
3. Pobór oszacowany jest w granicach przyzwoitości - ujdzie.
4. Zaliczki w skali roku - ponad 1000 zł.

I jak tu nie reklamować! 

*I to by było na tyle...*

----------


## Barelona

Rok 2020(bilans miesięczny-napisane,że jest na plus lub minus)
Marzec 122,12
Kwiecień 329,1
Maj 177,58
Czerwiec 142,52
Lipiec 262,64
Sierpień 228,68
Wrzesień 143,68
Październik -34,8
Listopad -89,02
Grudzień -209,54
Rok 2021
Styczeń 160
Luty170
1)Czy w takiej sytuacji Tauron sumuje najpierw cały miesiąc i dopiero wtedy w razie braków bierze z magazynu najstarszą nadwyżkę?
2) Jeżeli w jakimś dniu braknie energii to bierze ją z nastarszego dnia bez sumowania całego miesiąca?

----------


## vr5

*@Barelona*

Za mało informacji.Czy to były prognozy?  *Napisane* - Kto napisał? 

Tauron w rozliczeniach stosuje zasadę: pierwsze weszło - pierwsze wyszło.

----------


## Barelona

Te dane to faktyczne zużycie.Na koniec czerwca było rozliczenie i było napisane,że w magazynie mam jeszcze 770kwh.Taryfa g13.Te dane to informacje,które sam zebrałem(oczywiście przemnożyłem energię oddaną do sieci przez 0, :cool: .Jestem tylko ciekawy czy Tauron zbiera cały miesiąc do jednego worka i dopiero jeśli braknie energii to pobiera z magazynu?No chyba,że Tauron rozdziela tak,że jeśli np.braknie energii na dzisiaj to bierze energię z magazynu (a jeśli no.jutro będzie większa produkcja od zużycia to idzie wtedy do magazynu).Którą z tych opcji stosuje Tauron?

----------


## Barelona

Jeżeli mam okres rozliczeniowy 6 miesięczny to czy energię przekazaną do magazynu w lipcu 2020 roku mam czas na jej wykorzystanie do końca lipca 2021roku czy do końca okresu rozliczeniowego (w tym przypadku do końca grudnia 2021roku)?

----------


## vr5

> Jeżeli mam okres rozliczeniowy 6 miesięczny to czy energię przekazaną do magazynu w lipcu 2020 roku mam czas na jej wykorzystanie do końca lipca 2021roku czy do końca okresu rozliczeniowego (w tym przypadku do końca grudnia 2021roku)?


Przy każdym rozliczeniu przechodzą nadwyżki, jeśli są. Czas na ich wykorzystanie - 12 miesięcy wg zasady: pierwsze weszło, pierwsze wyszło. Widać to na fakturach.

Ktoś wspominał, że G13 dla posiadaczy PV jest mniej korzystna od G12W.

----------


## Barelona

Ale lipiec i sierpień,a także wrzesień są miesiącami,w których Tauron nie pobiera energię z magazynu? Jeśli tak to ciężko wykorzystać nadwyżkę jeśli w lutym ma się jeszcze sporo nadwyżki,a najpierw operator sumuje każdy miesiąc pojedynczo

----------


## vr5

> Ale lipiec i sierpień,a także wrzesień są miesiącami,w których Tauron nie pobiera energię z magazynu? Jeśli tak to ciężko wykorzystać nadwyżkę jeśli w lutym ma się jeszcze sporo nadwyżki,a najpierw operator sumuje każdy miesiąc pojedynczo


Jeśli są nadwyżki to ma ustawowy obowiązek przerzucić na następny okres. On Ciebie nie informuje że one przepadną - on je przerzuca.

----------


## ronsko

czyli wg mnie najlepiej mieć roczny cykl (01.01-31.12) 
i starać się wyzerować  licznik (czyli 1.8.0 == 2.8.0) na koniec grudnia.
Bo wtedy nie obowiązuje zasada 0.8x magazyn.
Czyli masz 1:1 wszystko.
Od stycznia zużywaj dowoli bo w lecie zbilansujesz a do końca grudnia wypalasz wszystko.

----------


## vr5

> czyli wg mnie najlepiej mieć roczny cykl (01.01-31.12) 
> i starać się wyzerować  licznik (czyli 1.8.0 == 2.8.0) na koniec grudnia.
> Bo wtedy nie obowiązuje zasada 0.8x magazyn.
> Czyli masz 1:1 wszystko.
> Od stycznia zużywaj dowoli bo w lecie zbilansujesz a do końca grudnia wypalasz wszystko.


NIE!
Z tego co wejdzie do sieci odzyskasz wg zależności od wielkości PV:

do 10 kW
2.8.0 x 0,8
od 10 kW w górę 
2.8.0 x 0,7

----------


## mackoofpl

> Dzisiaj przyszła z Tauronu faktura z prognozami na cały 2021 rok.
> 
> Wygląda wesoło, może nawet bardzo wesoło i tak:
> 1. Jest nadwyżka w "magazynie" z ubiegłego roku większa o 10 % w stosunku do 2019 r (nieco ponad 0,5 MWh). To szara rzeczywistość i zwykła matematyka, nic nie mająca wspólnego z prognozami..
> 2. Są "wesołe" prognozy produkcji całkowicie oderwane od rzeczywistości, czyli faktycznie oddanej energii w ubiegłym roku oraz  z poprzednich lat:
> - produkcja oddana do sieci wg tej pesymistycznej (może dla Firmy optymistyczna) prognozy szacowana jest na mniej niż *300 kWh* (za całe 12 miesięcy). W ubiegłym roku oddałem do "magazynu" więcej niż *3000 kWh*.
> 3. Pobór oszacowany jest w granicach przyzwoitości - ujdzie.
> 4. Zaliczki w skali roku - ponad 1000 zł.
> 
> ...


A jak wygląda kwestia opłaty mocowej. Jakie są opłaty w prognozach w Tauronie (i jak są liczone)

----------


## Barelona

Na stronie Tauronu przeczytałem taką informację:
Co się stanie z nadwyżkami w przypadku ich nie wykorzystania? Zwiń
Na wykorzystanie nadwyżek wyprodukowanej energii oraz wprowadzonej do sieci nie wcześniej niż 01.07.2016 Prosument posiada aż 365 dni od daty odczytu rozliczeniowego, po upływie powyższego okresu traci taką możliwość.Jeżeli ma się 6 miesięczny okres rozliczeniowy to data odczytu rozliczeniowego jest ostatniego czerwca/grudnia.Mam rację?

----------


## vr5

> Na stronie Tauronu przeczytałem taką informację:
> Co się stanie z nadwyżkami w przypadku ich nie wykorzystania? Zwiń
> Na wykorzystanie nadwyżek wyprodukowanej energii oraz wprowadzonej do sieci nie wcześniej niż 01.07.2016 Prosument posiada aż 365 dni od daty odczytu rozliczeniowego, po upływie powyższego okresu traci taką możliwość.Jeżeli ma się 6 miesięczny okres rozliczeniowy to data odczytu rozliczeniowego jest ostatniego czerwca/grudnia.Mam rację?


Nie ma problemu z datami odczytu.
Pod względem dat odczytu Tauron wyprzedza inne firmy. 
Stosuje rozliczenia co miesiąc, dwa, sześć, lub raz na rok. To Ty decydujesz kiedy Ci wygodnie. Zgłaszasz i dostajesz nową Umowę Kompleksową. 

Zasada rozliczeń jest taka sama dla tych co miesiąc, jak i dla tych co 12 miesięcy. Nic nie tracisz. Dla 12 rozliczeń w roku opłaty są nieco wyższe, ale do zaakceptowania. 
Fakt - czasem trudno "wgryź się" w fakturę zwłaszcza dla *G* większej od *G11*. 
A rozliczenie proporcjonalne, to inna "bajka".
*
Od czasu do czasu pojawiają się wypowiedzi, że G12W jest korzystniejsza od G13 dla posiadaczy PV.*

 Nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem - mi prądu starcza, więc nic nie zmieniam.

----------


## Barelona

A na fakturze są rozpisane szczegółowo informacje ile energii zostało pobranej i oddanej w każdym miesiącu?

----------


## Omega_WS

Do ludzi z rozliczeniem miesięcznym. Dostaliście faktury za grudzień i styczeń ?

----------


## woler

Zastanawiam się nad instalacja Paneli Fotowoltaicznych i mam pytania:
1. Czy wiadomo już kiedy będzie nowa edycja dofinansowania Mój Prąd 5.000zł i jak będzie wyglądała?
2. Czy to prawda, że ma się zmienić rozliczenie z Tauronem, aktualnie po wytworzeniu energii mamy rok na rozliczenie, a podobno w najbliższej przyszłości będziemy mieli tylko miesiąc!
Prośba o informację zwrotną.

----------


## vr5

> Czy to prawda, że ma się zmienić rozliczenie z Tauronem, aktualnie po wytworzeniu energii mamy rok na rozliczenie, a podobno w najbliższej przyszłości będziemy mieli tylko miesiąc!
> Prośba o informację zwrotną.


Jak na razie nie ma takiej opcji. 
W ramach "konsultacji" związanych z jednolitym rozliczaniem prosumentów w całym kraju Pan Prezes *T* zaproponował rozliczanie trzymiesięczne. 

Mówimy rozliczaniu jednakowym we wszystkich OSD. Teraz to jest różnie. Wiele zastrzeżeń budzi bilansowanie międzyfazowe u większości operatorów.

Gdyby weszło rozliczanie co miesiąc to jedynym sensownym wyjściem by było odłączenie od sieci i przebudowa na off-grid.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Co do Mojego Prądu to nic dalej nie wiadomo i pewnie taki stan niewiedzy jeszcze trochę potrwa. Prawdopodobnie trzeci nabór będzie wspierał dodatkowe rozwiązania, np. ładowarki do samochodów elektrycznych, ale dopóki program nie zostanie ogłoszony, to ciężko cokolwiek powiedzieć, bo w tym momencie to tylko gdybanie.

Jeśli chodzi o operatorów, to na pewno dla nich duże znaczenie ma to, żeby ludzie zwiększali autokonsumpcję i inwestowali w magazyny energii. Są obecnie prowadzone rozmowy na temat zmian w systemie opustów, np. po to żeby wprowadzić definicję prosumenta zbiorowego. Ja osobiście na razie nie martwiłbym się, że nagle wszystko pozmieniają i bycie prosumentem nie będzie się opłacało  :wink:

----------


## docent_furman

Witam,
Po założeniu z początkiem roku instalacji PV dostałem prognozy na 2021 rok. Pomimo braku historii produkcji własnego prądu z poprzednich lat prognoza płatności na cały rok wynosi 285 zł. 
Dodatkowo muszę pochwalić tauron, bo u mnie licznik na dwukierunkowy wymienili po 2 dniach od złożenia wniosku. Ale rozumiem, że martwy sezon i nie mają dużo pracy.

----------


## piotrw81

Witam posiadam instalację 8,14kWp licznik wymieniono w październiku 2020 tauron przysłał prognozy 2miesięczne i poinformował o rocznym rozliczeniu. Mam pytanie jak będę rozliczony jeżeli przez miesiące od października do lutego jestem na minusie czy jeżeli w miesiące wiosenne i letnie nazbieram nadwyżkę pokrywającą zużycie z poprzednich zimowych miesięcy to wyjdę na "0" czy za te zimowe będę musiał zapłacić a z wiosennych i letnich zostanie na przyszły rok ?
Pytam bo ktoś pisał że nie ma rozliczenia do tyłu z tego by wychodziło że nie ma sensu zakładać instalacji przed zimą tylko na wiosnę oczywiście rozchodzi mi się o ten pierwszy rok 
Proszę o odpowiedź dziękuje  :smile:

----------


## piotrw81

Nie dostałem rozliczenia końcem roku... Dostałem prognozy od 10.2020 do 07.2021 średnio 180zł za 2m-ce. Ja myślę że rozliczenie przyślą wraz z fakturą za sierpień-wrzesień bo wtedy będzie mijał pełny rok...Tylko się właśnie zastanawiam czy np. rozliczają rok od daty wymiany licznika czy od 1 stycznia do 31 grudnia 
Prawdopodobnie zużycie będę miał większe niż produkcja dlatego zostawiłem prognozy żeby już jakaś kwota była uzbierana :smile:

----------


## piotrw81

> Wcześniej tzn w 2019 i początkiem 2020 w tauron rozliczenia jeżeli półroczne to przypadały na 30.06  i  31.12, obecnie są przeważnie roczne, chyba że klient sobie życzy inaczej i przypadają od dnia zamontowania licznika dwukierunkowego do prawdopodobnie pełnego roku i na pewno jeżeli nie miałeś rozliczenia na koniec2020 to będziesz rozliczony od daty wymiany licznika


Dziękuje

----------


## Lukasz B

A ja mam pytanie poboczne.
Są różne firmowe aplikacje np na telefon.
Czy są one wiarygodne z produkcją energii?
Rozumiem że one pokazuja tylko energię wyprodukowaną.
Nie ma to nic z wspólnego z bieżącym zużyciem.?
Czy tak?

Trochę pytam - jeżeli chodzi o temat.
Tata naprodukował prawie 3 MWh od sierpnia.( 2,6 do grudnia ) .
średnio zużywa ok 16 - maks 20kW/dzień czyli ok 600kW/mc  w zimie
Instalacja pracuje od sierpnia. 
Mimo tego zapłacił >2500 zł za energię w rozliczeniu do grudnia.
Wiem że to ogólnikowo -
Ale nawet jakby zużywał 600kW*5mcy = 3000kW . to jakieś pokrycie z FV powinno być? 
Instalacja ma 9,5 Kvp na południe

----------


## wiget0046

Witam montuje 9,7 kv i pytanie obecna taryfa g12 czy zmieniać ? I jak się rozliczać z tauron pół roczne czy roczne ? Totalnie się już w tym pogubiłem a słyszałem ze mogą być z tym problemy

----------


## _Grisza_

Wie ktoś czy opłata OZE która w tym roku wynosi 2,7zł brutto/MWh liczona jest od energii pobranej z sieci?, czy różnicy pomiędzy energią oddaną, a pobraną z sieci?

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Magazyny energii ? Trochę to śmieszne bo o ile w lecie to co wyprodukuje fotowoltaika w słoneczny dzień w nocy lub w pochmurny dzień może zostać wykorzystane, to co mają magazynować "magazyny"  w zimie i późną jesień sokoro wtedy konsumpcja jest na bieżąco (dla grzejących prądem).   l

----------


## stos

.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> Tu nie chodzi o produkcję tylko cenę energii.
> Można nie mieć PV i korzystać z magazynu energii.
> Jak masz taryfę G12 to możesz naładować magazyn w taniej taryfie i pobierać z niego w drogiej.
> Jak rząd Ci taki magazyn sfinansuje to będzie musiał być na stałe podłączony do sieci w celu jej stabilizacji.
> Jak energii w sieci będzie za dużo to będzie się magazyn z niej ładował a jak w sieci braknie to sobie ona z tego magazynu pobierze.


Super czyli zainwestować 30 tys w magazyn i ładować go tanią taryfą nocną. Żywotność magazynu  5000-6000 kWh przez całe swoje życie, bo jej żywot jest obliczony na 20 tys. cykli, co daje 4-5 zł/kWh.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Od różnicy pomiędzy energią oddaną, a pobraną z sieci, inaczej już po zbilansowaniu


Rozumiem, że przy wyznaczania progów (dla osób fizycznych) do określania opłaty mocowej, bierze się tylko energię pobraną, nie tą zbilansowaną.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Dokładnie tak, do wyznaczania progu opłaty mocowej bierze się całą energię zarejestrowaną jako pobraną


Dzięki za potwierdzenie.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## _Grisza_

Z uwagi na wprowadzenie opłaty mocowej oraz składki OZE (różnej od zera) opłaty stałe rok do roku wzrosły o 100%.
W 2020 było ok. 15zł, teraz wychodzi ok. 30zł, w tym tempie podwyżek, mając PV za kilka lata będzie płacić za prąd tylko co w 2020 bez PV - rewelacja!, brawo rządzący !




> Czyli również tą energię którą prosument zakumulował w sieci?


Nie, tylko energię pobraną z sieci.

Za energię wprowadzoną do sieci pewnie za zaczną nas ekstra kasować za rok, albo dwa - małymi kroczkami nas dojadą.

----------


## Slak

Sorry, takie są zasady hodowli...

----------


## czp01

Mam problem z wyliczeniem nadwyżki kw i proszę o pomoc.

Fotowoltaika założona w maju 2020 roku o mocy 9,75 kw. Tauron - taryfa G11 - pakiet Prosument Komfort Plus. Rozliczenie roczne  z prognozą. 
Licznik dwukierunkowy ze zdalnym odczytem. Instalacja 3 fazowa.
==================================================  ===========================================
Na początek prognoza na ten rok była wyższa niż bez PV, ale to zaraz reklamowałem i mam teraz opłaty stałe 58,15 zł co dwa miesiące. 


Pozostała mi jedynie kwestia prawidłowego rozliczenia zbilansowania zużycia i produkcji energii za 2020 rok - bo coś tu źle wyliczam i nie  mogę dojść do ładu  :sad:  i nie zgadza mi się to z fakturą !

Tak więc dane do wyliczeń na koniec 2020 roku.

Odczyt z licznika:
- energia pobrana z sieci 4243,4 kw
- energia oddana do sieci 5479,8 kw
- współczynnik ilościowy (opust) to  0,8

Czyli (5479,8 x 0, :cool:  - 4243,4 = 140,44. Tak więc w magazynie na przyszły rok zostało mi jeszcze 140,44 kw do wykorzystania przez 12 m-cy. 
Tymczasem z faktury Taurona wychodzi, że w magazynie zostało o wiele więcej  :smile:  

No ale jak tu do tych wartości Tauron przelicza bilansowanie międzyfazowe i jaki to ma wpływ na wyliczenie to dokładnie nie wiem - no to może w tym
być pies pogrzebany, że wyliczenia się nie zgadzają.


Proszę - niech mnie ktoś oświeci jak to prawidłowo rozliczać a ja tu później wkleję tą fakturę  :smile:

----------


## czp01

To jest rozliczenie od 19.05.2020 do 31.12.2021 roku. 

Coś nie chce mi się tu zdjęcia załadować - to go umieszczam pod nw.  linkiem.

https://www.czp.pl/fotowoltaika/rozliczenie_2020.jpg

----------


## czp01

Z tym licznikiem też coś nie pasuje bo był zakładany nowy. Licznik był założony parę dni wcześniej niż 19.05.2020 r. to jest to parę dni poślizgu. 

No ale niech i tak będzie to skąd im wyszło, że do rozliczenia pozostaje jeszcze  840 kWh w następnym okresie rozliczeniowym ?

----------


## czp01

Jak to mówią - "Pierwsze koty za płoty" .  Od nadwyżki głowa nie boli - a w bieżącym okresie rozliczeniowym przypilnuję i nie zgubię już ani jednej kWh  :smile: 

Pozostaje jeszcze sprawa bilansowania międzyfazowego. Niby jest projekt rozporządzenia https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...e-miedzyfazowe, ale kiedy w końcu wejdzie w życie to nie wiadomo..

No a jeszcze lepiej bo widać, że są też pomysły rozliczania 1:1 https://wysokienapiecie.pl/36299-co-...u-prosumentow/ ale wtedy trzeba by płacić opłatę dystrybucyjną - czyli znowu nic prosto nie będzie  :sad:

----------


## raddar

Witam. Czy to normalne że podczas produkcji większej niż zużycie dom pobiera w tym samym czasie też prąd z sieci ? . Wykres z aplikacji Taurona takie coś mi właśnie pokazuje.

----------


## miecio 301

Całkiem normalne zjawisko i się nazywa brakiem bilansowania międzyfazowego

----------


## ppred

>raddar
Albo chmura przez kilka minut przesłoniła słońce.
Albo przez kilka minut był wyższy pobór niż produkcja.

----------


## raddar

raczej miecio 301 ma rację . Nie mam optymalnie rozłożonego poboru na trzy fazy.  Dziadowskie zliczanie przez tauron każdej fazy z osobna.

----------


## Daisy2015

Witam.
W lipcu 2020r założylśmy fotowoltaikę.W marcu otrzymaliśmy fakturę za okres od lipca do 31 grudnia na kwotę 900zł i prognozy na 2021r od stycznia  do listopada.,płatne co dwa miesiace po 440zł.Czy to jest normalne że takie wysokie rachunki praktycznie takie same jak bez fotowoltaiki!? Czy to jeszcze jest za krótki okres posiadania instalacji żeby rachunki były mniejsze?

----------


## vr5

> Witam.
> W lipcu 2020r założylśmy fotowoltaikę.W marcu otrzymaliśmy fakturę za okres od lipca do 31 grudnia na kwotę 900zł i prognozy na 2021r od stycznia  do listopada.,płatne co dwa miesiace po 440zł.Czy to jest normalne że takie wysokie rachunki praktycznie takie same jak bez fotowoltaiki!? Czy to jeszcze jest za krótki okres posiadania instalacji żeby rachunki były mniejsze?


Każda prognoza ma termin płatności. Ważne żeby zgłosić zmianę (chęć korekty) przed upływem płatności. Po upływie terminu płatności faktury reklamacja nie jest uwzględniana i trzeba ją zapłacić. Pozostaje jedynie możliwość korekty kolejnych.

W Tauronie nie ma problemu - uwzględniają.

----------


## Omega_WS

Za marzec przy rozliczeniu miesięcznym zapłaciłem 43 zł opłat dystrybucyjnych  :sad: . Pięknie dołożyli a wcześniej było 13 z hakiem. A w rocznym ile płacicie ?

----------


## Omega_WS

Tak to wygląda za marzec 



A tak za np. listopad

----------


## cavalier

Hej,

W kwestii najkorzystniejszego sposobu rozliczania - jest to zawsze okres 12m-czny.
Na całość okresu rozliczeniowego, Tauron wtedy wystawia prognozy tylko za opłaty stałe, czyli kilkadziesiat zł, natomiast wszystkie pozostałe opłaty są już rozliczane wg bilansu energii oddanej vs energii pobranej. W okresie wiosna-jesień zazwyczaj tworzy się nadwyżkę po to, żeby nią pokryć okres zimowy i w ten sposób optymalizuje się ostateczną fakturę, którą Tauron wystawia na początku roku za rok poprzedni. Najlepiej też zrezygnować z jakichkolwiek "ofert", które obnizają koszt energii ale wprowadzają opłatę handlową - celem jest "wyzerowanie" w rozliczeniu rocznym, więc cena prądu nas teoretycznie nie powinna interesować  :smile: 
Wiem, że ameryki tutaj nie odkryłem, ale to takie moje 3 grosze do dyskusji.  :wink: 

Chciałem dodatkowo poruszyć wątek oferty, którą dzisiaj (dopiero) zauważyłem na stronach taurona - https://www.tauron.pl/dla-domu/prad/...paign=prosplus - czytam ją i wydaje się być "too good to be true", ale nawet zaglądając do regulaminu, wszystko wygląda ok... Wciąż nie rozumiem dlaczego tauron chcialbym nam dobrowolnie zwracac kasę za 20% energii  - przeglądnijcie proszę i dajcie znać czy tu jest jakis haczyk. Jeśli nie, to chyba trzeba brać!

----------


## raddar

Wszystko z dodatkiem "plus" w tym kraju żle mi się kojarzy.  W cenniku masz taką rubrykę opłata handlowa wynosząca 59 zł brutto za każdy miesiąc trwania umowy "prosument plus" . Reszta pewnie dopisana drobnym druczkiem z którego nic nie zrozumiesz ale coś tam zapłacić będzie trzeba ,choć mogę się mylić.

----------


## _Grisza_

Siema, 
czy ktoś jest w stanie mi wyjaśnić jak oni wyliczyli udziały kWh w strefie dziennej/nocnej w tabeli niżej: _"Rozliczenie Sprzedaży Energii Elektrycznej za okres od 01/01/2021 do 31/12/2021"_?

Wg zestawienia tabeli wyżej _"Rozliczenie energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej wobec ilości energii pobranej za okres 01/01/2021 – 31/12/2021 z uwzględnieniem współczynnika ilościowego, wynikającego z Ustawy o OZE"_ powinno być:

Strefa dzienna: 10310 - 1167 - 3116 = 6027 kWh
Strefa nocna: 9028 - 437 -1326 = 7265 kWh

Suma się zgadza, ale udział w poszczególnych strefach wg wskazań licznika już nie

----------


## vr5

*@_Grisza_*

Rozliczyli wg proporcji zużycia.

----------


## _Grisza_

> *@_Grisza_*
> Rozliczyli wg proporcji zużycia.


Dzięki.
Wszystkie ZE stosują tą zasadę proporcji?

----------


## vr5

> Dzięki.
> Wszystkie ZE stosują tą zasadę proporcji?


Nie. Jedynie nasz Sprzedawca. 
Wg wypowiedzi anonimowego pracownika firmy jest to   zasada *kreatywnej księgowości*.

Najogólniej mówiąc  wyniki przeliczenia zużycia energii z proporcji zużycia z kolejnych faktur liczone osobno oraz za cały wspomniany okres są z reguły różne.
Powinny być takie same. 
Ten proceder trwa od początku wprowadzenia rozliczenia prosumentów z grupy taryfowej G12 oraz pochodnych. Co poniektórzy pracownicy z działu rozliczeń klientów mieli obawy, że za wspomniane nieprawidłowości poniosą konsekwencje karne. 

Ale to nie jest firma prywatna. Więc jest jak jest.

----------


## _Grisza_

Jeśli do tego dołożyć dymanie na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym to najmniej przyjazny prosumentom ZE.

----------


## vr5

> Jeśli do tego dołożyć dymanie na bilansowaniu międzyfazowym to najmniej przyjazny prosumentom ZE.


Nie wszyscy to potencjalni ************. W większości pracują tam ludzie uczciwi. Uzyskałem "tajne" informacje od pracownika który ryzykował tym, że za ujawnienie mechanizmów  działań  na niekorzyść klientów wyrzucą go z pracy.

Mnie się zdarzyło otrzymać tylko 2 pierwsze faktury ze stratą. Darowałem sobie "kopanie się z Koniem". 
Nawet w UOKiK, gdzie składałem z tego powodu  reklamację nabrali "wody w usta", to znaczy zasugerowali, że mogę  pozwać ich do Sądu, ale dali również dobrą radę, że nie warto.

----------


## meeisster

Witam 
Złożyłem pv, zgłosiłem, wymienili licznik (jakieś 2 tygodnie temu)- instalacja jeszcze nie ruszyła. 
W eBok pojawiłą się informacja o nowej fakturze korygującej do dnia wymiany licznika, którą zapłaciłem. 
Pojawiła się też nowa umowa kompleksowa z nowym nr płatnika itp. (dane poniżej)- nic więcej, żadnej umowy, żadnej informacji o okresach rozliczeniowych prognozowanych fakturach itp. 

Czy to normalne? Mam czekać? Czy Tauron z Dobroci serca zaproponuje mi najlepszą dla mnie umowę? Najlepszy okres rozliczeniowy? 

Drugie pytanie, czy prąd który teraz wykorzystam z sieci będę później mógł oddać gdy pv zacznie działać, czy teraz normlanie płacę za prąd dopiero jak zaczne produkować to będę miał rok na wykorzystanie tego co wyprodukowałem? 



Umowa: 	Kompleksowa
Taryfa OSD: 	G11
Produkt: 	Grupowy
Pakiet: 	Prosument Komfort Plus

----------


## niedowiarek

> Witam 
> Złożyłem pv, zgłosiłem, wymienili licznik (jakieś 2 tygodnie temu)- instalacja jeszcze nie ruszyła. 
> W eBok pojawiłą się informacja o nowej fakturze korygującej do dnia wymiany licznika, którą zapłaciłem. 
> Pojawiła się też nowa umowa kompleksowa z nowym nr płatnika itp. (dane poniżej)- nic więcej, żadnej umowy, żadnej informacji o okresach rozliczeniowych prognozowanych fakturach itp. 
> 
> Czy to normalne? Mam czekać? Czy Tauron z Dobroci serca zaproponuje mi najlepszą dla mnie umowę? Najlepszy okres rozliczeniowy? 
> 
> Drugie pytanie, czy prąd który teraz wykorzystam z sieci będę później mógł oddać gdy pv zacznie działać, czy teraz normlanie płacę za prąd dopiero jak zaczne produkować to będę miał rok na wykorzystanie tego co wyprodukowałem? 
> 
> ...


W PGE na eBok nie miałbyś nic. Kompletnie NIC. Żadnego śladu nowej umowy, licznika czy zmiany. Dopiero po otrzymaniu pierwszej faktury jest możliwość założenia konta dla nowej umowy na podstawie nr-u kontrahenta, faktury i kwoty. Taka sytuacja.....

----------


## Adec

> Witam 
> Złożyłem pv, zgłosiłem, wymienili licznik (jakieś 2 tygodnie temu)- instalacja jeszcze nie ruszyła. 
> W eBok pojawiłą się informacja o nowej fakturze korygującej do dnia wymiany licznika, którą zapłaciłem. 
> Pojawiła się też nowa umowa kompleksowa z nowym nr płatnika itp. (dane poniżej)- nic więcej, żadnej umowy, żadnej informacji o okresach rozliczeniowych prognozowanych fakturach itp. 
> 
> Czy to normalne? Mam czekać? Czy Tauron z Dobroci serca zaproponuje mi najlepszą dla mnie umowę? Najlepszy okres rozliczeniowy? 
> 
> Drugie pytanie, czy prąd który teraz wykorzystam z sieci będę później mógł oddać gdy pv zacznie działać, czy teraz normlanie płacę za prąd dopiero jak zaczne produkować to będę miał rok na wykorzystanie tego co wyprodukowałem? 
> 
> ...


Nie przejmuj się, ja jestem w takiej samej sytuacji (Tauron Gliwice). Złożyłem wniosek na początku stycznia, a po 3 dniach wymienili licznik. Później czekałem 2 tygodnie na list potwierdzający przyłączenie mikroinstalacji i od tego czasu cisza. Dzwoniłem wczoraj na infolinię i powiedzieli że żadnej nowej umowy nie trzeba podpisywać. Dostaniesz po prostu aneks do obecnej, trzeba czekać. Jak coś to prąd możesz już produkować jeśli masz możliwość.

----------


## vr5

*@meeisster*

W aneksie pisze, że nie musisz go podpisywać i odsyłać. Jeśli rozliczenie miałeś np 2 razy w roku to też tak dalej będzie.
Przy wspomnianym rozliczeniu 2 x do roku pierwszą fakturę wystawiali na 30 czerwca, lub 31 grudnia. Jeśli nic się nie zmieniło to powinno przyjść rozliczenie w lipcu, a prognozy pewnie  wcześniej. Przy rozliczeniu co miesięcznym pierwszą fakturę jako Prosument dostaniesz lada moment.

Z prądu korzystasz tak jak dawniej. Nadwyżki jeśli są to każdego dnia  wrzucasz  do "magazynu" i sumowane (- 20 % dla PV do 10 kW).

----------


## meeisster

A jest sens zmienić na rozliczenie roczne, bo dotychczas miałem 2 razy w roku? 
Drugie pytanie jak jest z tym wirtualnym magazynem, mogę już odbierać i jakby zapożyczać się u taurona czy dopiero jak nadprodukuję to będę mógł korzystać z magazynu?

----------


## vr5

> A jest sens zmienić na rozliczenie roczne, bo dotychczas miałem 2 razy w roku?


Z magazynu korzystasz od razu. Jeśli w dzień wyprodukujesz 10 kWh, a w nocy pobierzesz 10 kWh to tak na prawdę jak byś pobrał 2 kWh. Ujmując to prościej: jest zasada _"pierwsze weszło, pierwsze wyszło".
_
Jak kto woli. Są zwolennicy rozliczania co miesiąc (brak prognoz) oraz rozliczania jeden raz do roku. To Ty sam wybierasz co uznasz że Ci bardziej pasuje. 

Sposób rozliczenia można zmienić raz na rok.

----------


## autorus

https://youtu.be/PifXn5bkDb4

Rozliczenia w Tauronie  :sad:

----------


## vr5

> https://youtu.be/PifXn5bkDb4
> 
> Rozliczenia w Tauronie


Nic odkrywczego. To trwa od lipca 2016 roku. Jak to określił anonimowy pracownik firmy - *kreatywna księgowość*. Na poparcie swojego twierdzenia sugerował, by zsumować kolejne faktury i porównać uzyskane wartości zużycia w poszczególnych strefach w fakturach przedstawionych każda z osobna (na filmiku pokazano tylko jedną fakturę) oraz zsumowanych kilku faktur za dany okres łącznie policzone metodą proporcji zużycia. *Wyniki są różne!.*
Z początku pracownicy mieli obawę, że ktoś za to pójdzie "za kratki". 

Pakiet większościowy w spółkach energetycznych posiada Państwo, więc jest logiczne że są pod "parasolem ochronnym" - czyli Spółki są nietykalne.

----------


## autorus

jakaś kuźwa masakra  :sad:

----------


## meeisster

Dalej niestety nie wiem jaki jest okres rozliczenia energii. 
Rozumiem że jest to 12 miesięcy- niestety nie wiem kiedy się te 12 miesięcy zaczyna, od podpisania nowej umowy? wymiany licznika? 

Druga rzecz przyjmijmy wymiana licznika była 1 lutego 2022r., Od tej pory instalacja nie wyprodukowała jeszcze nic bo nie jest uruchomiona, ale od tej pory pobrałem juz 100kwh energii i pytanie jest czy ta energia już jest w rozliczeniu i jeśli w marcu wyprodukuje więcej o 100kwh energii więcej niż zużyje to będę musiał zapłacić za te 100kwh z lutego czy nie?

Jeśli instalacja zapewnia 100% zapotrzebowania- to rozumiem że taryfę powinienem wybrać o najmniejszych kosztach stałych. Czyli rozumiem że G11W, bez zadnego komfort plus, czy ktoś może porównywał te taryfy? Gdzie w ogóle je znajdę, bo szukając po internecie dowiaduje się tylko że to wina Uni ze tak dużo muszę płacić za prąd ale taryf nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć (oprócz prezentacji z obrazkami)

----------


## raddar

Jeśli masz rozliczenie roczne to trwa ono od stycznia do końca grudnia bez znaczenia w którym miesiącu przypada jej początek. Jeśli masz umowę od np. lipca to rozliczenie dostaniesz od lipca do końca grudnia. Każdy rok naliczany jest osobno.

Sama nazwa rozliczenie roczne oznacza że policzą Ci całosć na koniec roku . Czyli pobrana energia minus energia oddana do sieci pomniejszona o 20% (lub 30%) 

Nie ma takiego czegoś jak G11w .  Jest G11 , G12 , G12w i G13
W Twoim przypadku jeśli instalacja pokrywa całość tego co zużyjesz to pozostaje G11 . Nie ma sensu zmieniać na inne . 
Co do umowy trzeba przypilnować by to była taryfa sprzedawcy bez żadnych dodatków typu serwisant 24 itp. bo to zwykłe naciąganie na koszty.

----------


## Jancia

> Dalej niestety nie wiem jaki jest okres rozliczenia energii. 
> Rozumiem że jest to 12 miesięcy- niestety nie wiem kiedy się te 12 miesięcy zaczyna, od podpisania nowej umowy? wymiany licznika? 
> 
> Druga rzecz przyjmijmy wymiana licznika była 1 lutego 2022r., Od tej pory instalacja nie wyprodukowała jeszcze nic bo nie jest uruchomiona, ale od tej pory pobrałem juz 100kwh energii i pytanie jest czy ta energia już jest w rozliczeniu i jeśli w marcu wyprodukuje więcej o 100kwh energii więcej niż zużyje to będę musiał zapłacić za te 100kwh z lutego czy nie?
> 
> Jeśli instalacja zapewnia 100% zapotrzebowania- to rozumiem że taryfę powinienem wybrać o najmniejszych kosztach stałych. Czyli rozumiem że G11W, bez zadnego komfort plus, czy ktoś może porównywał te taryfy? Gdzie w ogóle je znajdę, bo szukając po internecie dowiaduje się tylko że to wina Uni ze tak dużo muszę płacić za prąd ale taryf nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć (oprócz prezentacji z obrazkami)


1. Wnioskuje że pytasz jak jest w przypadku Tauronu, więc w przypadku rocznego rozliczenia bywa że niektórzy mają rok od momentu wymiany licznika ale też się zdarza że od wymiany licznika do końca roku a następnie od stycznia do grudnia
2. nie  będziesz płacił extra za  luty jeżeli na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego energii   wysłanej będzie więcej o 25% niż pobranej przy instalacji do 10kW
3. G11 i koszty najniższe, na stronie Tauronu małymi literkami

----------


## meeisster

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 
Dopytałem/ poczytałem i ta taryfa z najmneijszymi kosztami stałymi to Taryfa Sprzedawcy- (taryfy z dodatkami kosztują 17,5zł brutto miesięcznie więcej- niestety nie da się ich wypowiedzieć bez kary- 25zł miesięcznie- sam mam taką z dodatkami jeszcze ponad rok i tyle bedę niepotrzebnie stratny) 
Chyba że są jakieś opcje wypowiedzenia bez płącenia kary?

----------


## docent_furman

Witam,
U mnie było tak, że licznik dwukierunkowy Tauron założył w lutym 2021. Rok rozliczeniowy mam od 1 lutego do 31 stycznia następnego roku. W lutym przychodzi rozliczenie roku poprzedniego.
Zaproponowali mi rozliczenie raz do roku, co zaakceptowałem. W międzyczasie wymiksowałem się z opłaty handlowej, którą miałem przy poprzedniej umowie i przeszedłem na taryfę sprzedawcy. Pomocny był ten artykuł
https://czysteogrzewanie.pl/2019/07/...lowej-za-prad/
Jeśli instalacja PV została dobrze przeliczona i produkcja wystarcza na całe zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną to chyba warto wziąć rozliczenie roczne, bo wtedy produkcja z okresów letnich zbilansuje zapotrzebowanie z okresów zimowych, gdzie produkcja własnego prądu znacząco maleje. Dodatkowo przy rozliczeniu rocznym koszty abonamentowe są najmniejsze.
Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------

